# HELP - Wilson ate a half pack of sugarless gum



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yesterday afternoon Wilson ate aprox a half a pack of sugarless gum that Kevin left unattended on the truck console. We have watched him and all seems fine except he did not eat his lunch today and then about an hour ago he puked up his breakfast. Should I be worried?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I would be concerned because sugarless gum has xylitol, which is VERY toxic to dogs if they consume enough of it. Since he ate half the pack and threw up his food and now won't eat, I would call the vet. They'll probably want to see him ASAP. You may need to go to an emergency vet since it's Sunday.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't want to scare you, but I would find an emergency vet/vet that is open ASAP and bring him there immediately! (Especially since he ate the gum yesterday) Xylitol poisoning is very serious ...

*What Should I Do If I Suspect My Dog Has Xylitol Poisoning?*

Pet owners should take immediate action if a dog eats gum, breath mints, candy or other items containing xylitol. If the ingredient list on the wrapper is not available to check on whether xylitol is an ingredient, visit the product website for information on whether the gum or other food contains xylitol.
Dog owners can also call the ASPCA Poison Control Center for help to determine whether a product contains xylitol. The pet poison control center staff can also help owners to induce vomiting at home, which is the preferred course of action in many cases, especially if the veterinarian's office is more than a five or ten minute drive. The pet should then be transported to the veterinarian's office for immediate treatment.

Read more at Suite101: How to Avoid Xylitol Poisoning in Dogs: The Xylitol Sugar Substitute in Candy, Chewing Gum is Toxic to Dogs http://petcare.suite101.com/article.cfm/how_to_avoid_xylitol_poisoning_in_dogs#ixzz0kAAmj4CE
​


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Get him to a vet now!!!!!!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Please let us know how it goes, I will be waiting to hear ... do you know if there are any emergency vets open in your area?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, even minute doses of xylitol causes liver failure and can be fatal. Get him to the ER vet immediately.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

On our morning news there was a story about the same thing, GET Wilson to the vet ASAP.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am on the phone with the ASPCA poison control hotline right now. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am freaking out. I looked at the poison list last evening and gum was not on there. I hope he is going to be ok.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm hoping you are on your way to the vet now. The article cited above notes that just a few pieces of sugar free gum can be toxic to a large dog. Symptoms are not always immediate in cases like this, particularly with liver damage.

Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Where in CT are you ?

Cheshire VCA is a 24/7 vet clinic / Emergency Clinic and I personally use them for my regular vets as well - they can also give you a list of the Emerg Clinics if you call (203) 271-1577


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It's not gum per se that is poisonous-it is sugar free gum containing xylitol. Did the gum he ate contain xylitol?


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

beccacc31 said:


> I am freaking out. I looked at the poison list last evening and gum was not on there. I hope he is going to be ok.


It's ok, just try and stay calm ... if the gum was not on the poison list maybe it doesn't contain xylitol? Can you ask the ASPCA poison control hotline? They probably can verify the ingredients.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Please let us know when you find out something. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers coming from our house. Please keep us posted when you know something. As others have said, it's the xylitol that is toxic and used in sugar free gum. Even though DH is diabetic, I've banned it from our use.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

More prayers for Wilson.............


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

ok here's the scoop... He consumed approx 74 kilograms of xylitol. We are leaving shortly for the er vet in Avon, CT. The hotline thinks he is fine because it's usually doses over 100 where they see liver failure for his weight. We are taking him in as a precaution to get his liver functions checked and to check for a blockage.
I'll post again when I get home.

Thanks everyone for the quick response!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck - the clinic knows your ETA so you can be seen asap?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm glad you're headed in. That is much too scary to not have him checked and lab run. Prayers going with you.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Good luck! I hope everything will be just fine!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed that Wilson will be ok. I just can't believe what a dog will eat sometimes!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh my, my heart is racing reading this thread. I hope nothing serious develops with Wilson. I'm keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Keeping you guys in my thoughts. Hope everything is okay!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I just got home. I hope Wilson is okay. I know there was a member here or on another forum whose dog was severely ill after consuming Xyitol (sp). My family thinks I'm nuts when I freak out over this. 

New Haven has a great ER Vet, too. It's were Shadow had his THR surgery. Avon is probably closer to you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just seeing this now. Any updates? Praying he will be just fine.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers for Wilson! My goodness! My husband SOOOOOOOOOOOO would not have been willing to respond to something like this. I do see where if you catch them eating it, you can induce vomiting. That's good to know.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG, we just got back from NYC and I just read it...I really hope he is going to be ok.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking on Wilson....hope he is doing ok.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

We are home and Wilson is fine. The ER vet checked his liver function and his blood sugar and all levels are normal. - Thank God!
On another note - the vet informed me that Wilson is the type of dog that will probably have many ER visits - apparently Wilson tried to chew all of their arms while having his blood drawn! That comes as no suprise to us! LOL


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Pfff, now I can have a glass of wine...Give big brother an extra hug from his little sister!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> It's not gum per se that is poisonous-it is sugar free gum containing xylitol. Did the gum he ate contain xylitol?


 There is a lesson in this for me..

1. I won't allow sugarless gum to be purchased in my house anymore (Kevins friend actually bought the gum that Wilson ate)
2. On the poisen list I was only looking for the words gum or sugarless gum I had no idea of the ingredients or that they were even dangerous to dogs, I didn't see those words and didn't think about it again until today when he vomitted


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the prayers everyone!!!! We appreciate it very much!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank goodness! I've been worried about Wilson, very glad that everything was fine, he's a lucky boy!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank goodness he'll be okay. 

My vet / ER Vet number is posted inside the cabinet above the telephone LOL it gets used too often to have to look it up each time


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank God...

I only chew sugarless gum, have to, but I keep it in a safe place. I also TRY to buy gum made using a different product. It's not always easy...

Wilson must take after Tucker. I had frequent flyer/flier miles at APC.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm so glad Wilson's okay!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh goodness, I am glad everything is OK!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am SO relieved that this has a happy ending. I was so worried about him.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Please give that precious Wilson gentle hugs from me and a hug for yourself for thinking on your feet!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, Thank God everything turned out OK, I was praying for you and Wilson.
June


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so relieved Wilson is okay. Give him a hug and a nice big dog-safe chewie toy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness Wilson is ok. I have to say I am so glad that we are not a gum eating family. Since being on this forum, I have learned so much, never knew that sugarless gum was so toxic to dogs, so hopefully more people have learned from this. Give that Wilson a big hug and kiss and tell him no more gum.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

SO glad your Wilson is fine! I learned something new (and so important!) today!!


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> SO glad your Wilson is fine! I learned something new (and so important!) today!!


Same here. Glad everything is okay!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

the feelings of guilt were overwhelming when I was thinking that he was going to be sick from the gum and I was bringing him to the vet 24hrs later.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Just getting home and seeing this post about Winston. I am so relieved to see that everything has turned out OK. I am so afraid of gum with that in it, that Dan doesn't buy it anymore. _I_ just am so happy this has turned out so well. Hugs to all of you....I know how scared you must have been.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

well, hurrah for Mr. Wilson


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Phew!!! Just read the forum now. So glad all turned out well.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

How scary!! And informative!! I did not know that sugarfree things were poisonous to dogs. I wouldn't have even worried if Max got sf gum - I would think, ah, well, P passed a lot as a kid!! How awful that would have been!! This information will be passed on and perhaps through this post, a dog can be saved in the future!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Remember it's the ingredient XYLITOL that is so toxic. It just so happens that most sugar free gums use it. I always check any sugar free candy,etc just to be sure it isn't used cuz I have banned it from our house.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am so glad everything worked out well! As another poster mentioned, my heart was beating so hard reading through your posts until you said Wilson was ok!
I used to inadvertantly give my dogs a children's chewable multi-vitamin from time to time and then I read it has xylitol and I panicked. I thought it was only in sugarless gum so I never even thought to check the label on vitamins. I guess it is a common sweetener used - so I would always advise checking labels.
We had our pups liver function tested as well and all was ok. But a holisitic vet we consult with advised us to give our pups a good quality milk thistle tablet with their food for 30 days just to detoxify the liver. He went so far to say that milk thistle was a good thing to give your dog on ocassion (one tablet each days for a week every 6-8 weeks) as it helps with liver function as our dogs are exposed to so many environmental toxins etc., Just a cautionary note if you are going to give milk thistle in a tincture form - make sure it is glycerin based and not alcohol based as dogs cannot synthesize alcohol. We just opted for tablets (in capsules) and I give every now and again with their food.
Just a thought.

And again I am glad a scary story had such a good outcome. But I definitely agree a lot of people on this thread were educated about the danger of "sugar-free" products and their beloved goldens!


----------

